# Reicht ein 600 Watt Netzteil für eine RTX 3070 ?



## cyberghost74 (26. September 2020)

Meine lieben Freunde,

ich hab grade dieses Video gesehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FR96m6KUSaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und jetzt denke ich, daß mein System doch noch nicht zum alten Eisen gehört (für alle, die über die App eingeloggt sind):

| i7 7700K | Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6 | 32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit | be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Wakü | Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming | Samsung S27E330, 27" FULL HD | 1,77 TB SSD | 2,25 TB HDD | 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold | CM Storm Stryker

Selbst wenn ich meine CPU nur auf 4,5 Ghz habe, dürfte ich durch eine RTX 3070 doch einen gewissen Schub haben bei den FPS oder ?
Was meint ihr ? Reicht mein 600 Watt Netzteil noch aus ? Ich habe mal selber gemessen bei Horizon Zero Dawn wurden 250 Watt gezogen.
Dann noch 220 Watt von einer RTX 3070, das müsste doch klappen oder ? Dann sind wir bei 470 Watt.
Ich spiele immer bei 1080p und High Details. Das reicht mir dicke. Aber nur mal angenommen, ich will jetzt doch aufrüsten, oder meine GTX 1070 stirbt..
Ja ich weiß, im Video geht es um die RTX 3080, aber im Grunde sollte es auch für die RTX 3070 gelten.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. September 2020)

Du hast einen quad mitetwa 4,5ghz da sentsoricht einen hexa auf 4ghz selbe arch
Die skylake-e arch kommt der kabylake sehr nahe was ipc angeht .
Maßstab muss hier ein singlecore benchmark der linear rechnet genommen werden am besten gehtd as mit dem renderprogramm   cinebench aus dem alter bezogen von cb15

Werte kaby lake vs
kaby lake 4ghz = 178 -deine cpu
haswel-e bei 4ghz=  156  -15%
zen 1   4ghz= 156 -15%
broadwel-e 4ghz  =  171 -5%
skylake-e 4ghz = 176 +-0%
zen+ 4ghz   = 177 +-0
zen2 4ghz=     186 +5%
zen3   4ghz vermutlich  213,5  +20%
comet lake 4ghz =  186 +-0
coffee lake 4ghz = 186 +-0

Das dennoch ein neue cpu schneller ist liegt am Takt und kerne

Den games sind heutzutage bis zu 8 cpu threads  mit den drawcalls beschäftigt
Das ist nur möglich da man die starre 1 kern Zuweisung für Zeichnungsbefehle (drawcalls ) an die gpu auf mehrere cpu kerne aufteilt
Die maximalen drawcalls werden vom takt bestimmt die Anzahl der kerne die das übernehmen teilen sich quasi per L3 cache die maximale drawcalls auf.
Das kann man sehr linear gehen  oder auch nicht abhängig vom  spiel engine und Entwickler ab.

generell gilt hoher takt vor kerne

UE engine geht bis 4 threads mit tricks bis 16 (epic und unzählige  indies)
RE engine geht bis 8 threads  (capcom nutzen auch ue)
dunia engine geht bis 4 threads  (ubisoft)
RAGE engine  bis 6 threads  (rockstar)
snowdrop bis 8 Threads  (ubisoft)
anvil next bis 16 threads (ubisoft)
frostbyte bis 12 threads (EA)
ID tech engine bis zu 6 threads (microsoft seid kurzem)
IWtech engine bis zu 4 threads (activision)
4a engine bis zu 8 threads (4a studios metro exodus)
red engine bis zu 4 threads (cd project)
foundation engine bis zu 8 threads  (square enix)
mehr fällt mir nicht ein

So  da takt immer vor threads gilt kann man von 100% 5ghz 1 kern was so gut wie alle games nicht  mehr ausreicht.
So gehen wir von 4 kerne 5ghz aus
100%load cpu 5ghz = 4kerne
66% load cpu 5ghz =6 kerne
50% load cpu 5ghz =8 kerne
Das kann man wunderbar mit dem takt senken was die Auslastung der cpu erhöht
6 kerne 66% 5ghz auf 4ghz= 82,5%
Also schlägt ein 4ghz takt  hexacore den quadcore 5ghz
Das passiert bei spielen die sehr gut multithread optimiert sind.
Gibt aber auch noch games die stur auf max 2 threads hängen da greift  der takt mehr
Den hier wird lediglich bei nvidia automatischen  threadoptimierung auf der cpu per treiber gesorgt weswegen manche  singlecore gurken dennoch mit mehr als 6 kern cpu schnelle sein können als ein quad mit mehr takt
Das ist aber stark spielengine abhängig.
Oft gilt takt vor kerne

Also wird dein ci7 7700k bei 4,5ghz (allcore turbo)
In Modernen game oft an cpu limit hängen
neuere games laufen ideal bei 8 kernen bei 5ghz


So und nun   zur rtx3070 diese ist bei etwa rtx2080ti level wird aber wegen des geringeren Bandbreite leicht ausgebremst. 616gb/s vs 480gb/s
Das ist nur vom belang für die max möglichen frames pro Sekunde was aber auch am chip  an Datendurchsatz  relativiert wird.
Den die Rechenleistung also wie viel frame pro sekunde von den shadern erstellt werden wird nur dann von der bandbreite limitiert wenn der L3 auf der gpu nicht ausreicht. Und je mehr framebuffer man hat desto geringer fallen die gb/s ins Gewicht.
Dazu kommt die  ipc der shader und dessen texture kompression.
Das ist aber geheime soße  bei beiden Herstellern.
Hier kann man nur Test abwarten wo und wie schnell eine gpu ist.

Das ein cpu limit kommt ist sicher wie stark hängt vom game ab
Grob würde ich sagen das man mit einen ci7 10700k (9900k) bei 5ghz aus dem cpu limit ist bei 1080p bei einer rtx3070.
Somit dürfte relativ zu deiner cpu von   90% gpu load bis   20% load sein letztere wäre das extremste. Eher sind es   50% gpu core load.
Und da kann man direkt zur rtx 3050ti greifen /rtx2060s


----------



## Bandicoot (26. September 2020)

Schön erklärt und Hauptfrage vergessen.
600W könnte bei einer 3070 eng werden. Empfohlen wird ein 650W Netzteil. (Würde als Puffer nochmal 100W draufschlagen)








						Leistungsaufnahme über 400 Watt: Palit Game-Rock-Serie der RTX 3090, 3080 und 3070
					

Bis zu 420 Watt: Mit der Game-Rock-Serie hat Palit eine weitere Custom-Lösung der Geforce RTX 3090, 3080 und 3070 vorgestellt.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Cpu wird limitieren wie schon erwähnt, ein neuer unterbau wäre eine option aber kein muss. Durch PCIe 4.0 würde ich zu AMD raten, kann man ja mitnehmen.
Mit 750W bei einem neuen NT bist du schon mal gut gerüstet.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. September 2020)

Ich würde ja Tests abwarten, dann kaufen und wenn es nicht geht halt ein neues Netzteil hinterher. Du hast ja ein vernünftiges Gerät....im schlimmsten Fall schaltet das E10 ab.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2020)

Das Netzteil reicht problemlos. Achte aber darauf, dass du die Grafikkarte über beide Rails anschlißet.


----------



## cyberghost74 (26. September 2020)

Danke. Hab oben Blödsinn geschrieben, sorry. Es sollte heißen, daß ich 70 Watt nur bei normalem Betrieb habe, also ganz normal beim  Surfen etc. und es auf 250 Watt hoch geht wenn ich Horizon Zero Dawn spiele bei Max Details.
Der Verbrauch der GTX 1070 liegt also bei 180 Watt. Demnach würden es bei einer RTX 3070 + 220 Watt sein, also insgesamt dann 70 + 220 Watt = 290 Watt, das liegt ja dann immer noch deutlich unter den 600 Watt. Was mich bei Netzteilen immer verunsichert, ist das mit diesen Leitungen, auf einer bestimmten mußte eine bestimmte Ampere Zahl gewährleistet sein. Das war früher irgendwie komplizierter? Dieses Netzteil habt ihr mir damals empfohlen, das ist im Februar 2017 gekauft. Alle wieviele Jahre wechselt ihr eures aus, damit es keinen Schaden anrichtet ? Oder gehört meins der Generation an, wo man sich keine Gedanken mehr machen muß ? Bin da leider nicht auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2020)

Ein aktuelles Netzteil kannst du heute problemlos 10 Jahre nutzen, sofern sich keine Spezifikationen ändern.+
Dein Netzteil ist zwar technisch nicht ganz auf Höhe der Zeit aber ein paar Jahre wird das noch laufen.


----------



## Bandicoot (27. September 2020)

Ich wechsel meist wenn ich mal ein neuen PC für mich aufbaue. Allerdings laufen meine NT auch in älteren PC's weiter. Sie erfüllen meist auch 10 Jahre ihren Job. Sie tun ja immerhin was sie sollen auch noch nach 6-7 Jahren. 
Hatte meist BeQuiet und da ist mir nur eins mal abgeraucht durch ein Gewitterschaden.


----------

